# What are the benefits of owning a second Switch?



## Chungus (Aug 21, 2020)

I finally buckled down and bought myself a Switch Lite so I can have a second island and re-enjoy ACNH. However, I am beginning to grasp at straws as to how I can justify buying a nearly $200 system just to play one game. What are other things I can do with a second Switch? If you have both a Switch and a Switch Lite, how have you been utilizing both systems?


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 21, 2020)

Honestly, I can't really think of any benefits. I guess if one for whatever reason dies or breaks, you'll at least have one still?


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

I bought my second Switch, a Lite, for the improved portability.

I travel a lot (for both work and leisure) and have taken my Switch to multiple countries. I've found it is too bulky for my preferred carry-on bag. Pre-COVID I also had a long commute—_carrying a packed lunch, PPE, and multiple drinks_—and the regular Switch again was just too bulky. I found I had to leave it home most days. I also have problems with my hands and wrists so find the reduced size/weight of the Lite model far more comfortable to hold. My regular Switch system I now only play docked or desktop and my Lite is for portable use or games that I cannot play on a large screen (I experience motion sickness symptoms with blockier looking games on bigger screens e.g: Minecraft, Stardew Valley, etc).


----------



## Aurita (Aug 21, 2020)

Seconding @Vrisnem, the lite is much more portable and easier to hold for a long time! I also got some grips for the lite which make it even easier to hold (even if it adds a little weight).

you do have to change the lite to your primary if you want to play games on the go since it does that internet check.


----------



## Chungus (Aug 21, 2020)

Aurita said:


> you do have to change the lite to your primary if you want to play games on the go since it does that internet check.



Thanks for the reminder about the whole "you need Internet to do anything" issue with the Switch! I'll have to change it to the primary system because the whole point about the Switch Lite being portable is that it should be playable anywhere. And if the regular Switch is docked somewhere, it should be connected to Internet anyway.

Do you make the change on the e-shop, or in settings or somewhere else?

Thanks for your advice, everyone!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 21, 2020)

I'll try to list all the pros and cons. The only reason I bought a second one was to play games with my sibling that lacked local couch co-op. I got the newer version of the original model and not the Lite because I need TV mode and I don't trust the built in joy cons to hold up.

Pros:
- Can have a different purpose for each one (one travel, one for home or one for one room and one for another room).
- With multiple copies of games you can play with someone else together.
- One switch breaks, you always have a backup.
- Multiple save files for games that only allow you to have one per Switch.
- Storage purposes for if you only want certain games on a Switch to avoid clutter (better off just getting a big microSD though)
- Homebrew if you intend it for offline use only (I won't say anything more than that to respect forum rules as there are plenty of videos on Youtube if you are interested.)

Cons:
-* Internet check required for digital games and downloadable content if it is not your primary Switch.* Go with physical copies and you can pass the check (except for DLC).
- Requires you to buy multiple copies of games if you intend to play non-couch co-op with friends.
- Games that are not supported by cloud backup will require you to manually transfer the saves between systems which will erase your play time and is inconvenient.

Overall, it was definitely worth it to me to get a second one. I can play mine in my room whenever I want and my sibling and I are able to have our own separate Animal Crossing islands, play Splatoon 2 together, Pokemon Sword/Shield together, and others! Just think if you intend to use it for anything else aside from Animal Crossing. That will still probably net you tons of hours working on a new island which might be worth it, but I personally only think it's worth it if you plan to use it for any other games and reasons as mentioned above.


----------



## Chungus (Aug 21, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'll try to list all the pros and cons. The only reason I bought a second one was to play games with my sibling that lacked local couch co-op. I got the newer version of the original model and not the Lite because I need TV mode and I don't trust the built in joy cons to hold up.
> 
> Pros:
> - Can have a different purpose for each one (one travel, one for home or one for one room and one for another room).
> ...



Thanks for the detailed list!! I'll be sure to refer back to this when I have any questions about the whole process.

The only thing I'm wondering now is which save data should be on which Switch? If I put my primary island and Pokemon data on the Switch Lite, I'll be able to access them anywhere, however I'll never be able to play them on the big screen. Yet if I keep them on my Switch, I won't be able to access them anywhere without Internet (with the exception of my cartridge games). 

Unfortunately, I have a digital copy of ACNH, so I'm screwed either way! What would you guys do?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 21, 2020)

Chungus said:


> Thanks for the detailed list!! I'll be sure to refer back to this when I have any questions about the whole process.
> 
> The only thing I'm wondering now is which save data should be on which Switch? If I put my primary island and Pokemon data on the Switch Lite, I'll be able to access them anywhere, however I'll never be able to play them on the big screen. Yet if I keep them on my Switch, I won't be able to access them anywhere without Internet (with the exception of my cartridge games).
> 
> Unfortunately, I have a digital copy of ACNH, so I'm screwed either way! What would you guys do?



No problem! I'm assuming you have a physical copy for Pokemon? If you ended up getting it, it all depends if that's the type of game you prefer to play portably or if you play it more on the big screen. I honestly think the internet check isn't a big deal for the one you use at home since we're always using the internet anyways. That's why I prefer the updated model of the original Switch though for both portable and TV. According to the official Nintendo website, the newer model of the original lasts approximately 4.5 - 9 hours while the Switch Lite lasts approximately 3 - 7 hours so the battery isn't as big of a difference as people think (*source*).

I would consider other potential uses for it as well if you have any other games. I personally think it's worth it if you have a lot of physical copies, but less so worth it for digital copies as that is definitely the biggest downside with the internet check.


----------



## Aurita (Aug 21, 2020)

Chungus said:


> Thanks for the reminder about the whole "you need Internet to do anything" issue with the Switch! I'll have to change it to the primary system because the whole point about the Switch Lite being portable is that it should be playable anywhere. And if the regular Switch is docked somewhere, it should be connected to Internet anyway.
> 
> Do you make the change on the e-shop, or in settings or somewhere else?
> 
> Thanks for your advice, everyone!




I’m pretty sure it’s in the eshop settings somewhere!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

Oh also, I keep my main island on my regular switch since I like the ability to play on the big screen


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 16, 2021)

Chungus said:


> I finally buckled down and bought myself a Switch Lite so I can have a second island and re-enjoy ACNH. However, I am beginning to grasp at straws as to how I can justify buying a nearly $200 system just to play one game. What are other things I can do with a second Switch? If you have both a Switch and a Switch Lite, how have you been utilizing both systems?



Get yourself a special edition for the cost, I'm going for the animal crossing and pokemon versions, I currently have a pokemon switch lite but I'd like a full original switch for the co-op and full experience. For me, I'm also a bit of a collector so having different editions is right up my alley.


----------

